# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Xperia Hello (Xperia Agent), personal assistant, Sony Corporation, Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Sony Corporation

Home page - sonymobile.com/products/smart-products/about/#xperiaagentconcept

----------


## Airicist

Xperia Agent at MWC 2016

Published on Feb 22, 2016




> While it's only a 'Concept' for now, the Sony Xperia Agent shows the company's vision of a home-based, smartphone-connected personal assistant.

----------


## Airicist

Sony Xperia Agent Concept Demo at MWC 2016

Published on Feb 25, 2016




> We got hands on with the new Sony Xperia X line at MWC 2016, however that’s not the only neat item from the event. XDA TV Host TK shows off Sony’s quirky Xperia Agent personal assistant. This item is still in the concept stage, but could it replace Amazon’s Echo? Check out this video and leave your thoughts below.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Xperia Agent is Sony’s bold plan to one-up the Amazon Echo"

by David Pterce
February 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Sony Xperia Agent - hands on

Published on Feb 26, 2016




> Sony's globe-headed little concept 'bot, the Xperia Agent, wants to turn on your lights, tell you the news, and beam your video calls to your breakfast table. But will it ever make it off the ground?

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sony’s Xperia Agent is the cute little robot that could. But will he?"

by Ryan Waniata
February 29, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Sony Xperia Agent hands-on first look

Published on Apr 11, 2016




> Sony Xperia Agent: We recently encountered the Xperia Agent at Sony's Tokyo development centre. This prototype personal home assistant can relay weather and calendar information, control your connected home appliances, project photos or videos and more functionality is on the cards as the project develops.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sony's home robot is the cutest way to order coffee"

by James Vincent
Sep 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Xperia Hello!

Published on Oct 16, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Xperia Hello demonstration at Sony’s Tokyo office

Published on Oct 17, 2017




> A demonstration of Sony’s Xperia Hello communication robot at Sony City Osaki in Tokyo on Oct. 17, 2017.

----------

